
Ash HN: How to become a data engineer? - specialdatum
What kind of skill sets should I pursue if I want to get a job as a &quot;data engineer&quot;?
======
gigatexal
My understanding of this role is that one who is a data engineer extracts data
and maintains it such that the data scientists can consume it. So one would
need skills in data management like knowledge of SQL or nosql,ETL, maybe even
some devops stuff to create pipelines for things.

